# Sub Contractor Available Metro Detroit



## tmichaeljr (Dec 12, 2013)

Fully equipped Sub Ready to Work - Operators included ground crew available...
Equipment package:
2011 Ford F-350 w/a 9’2” Boss Power V-Blade
2009 Ford F-550 w/ 10’ Boss Straight Blade & 4 Yard SnowEx SP-9500 V-Box Spreader 
2009 Ford F-350 w/ 8’ Boss Straight Blade and Sno-Way 8’ V-Box salt spreader
2009 BobCat Tool Cat 4 wheel drive/4 wheel steering, 2 ton capacity dump box, 6’ snow pusher box, 8’ Hiniker C-Blade
2004 GMC Sierra 3500 w/a 9’2” Boss Power V-Blade & 300 gallon Turf-Pro boom sprayer, w/100’ hand held hose applicator (for liquid application of anti-icing material)
2008 
(2) 2007 Honda ATV w/a 48” snow blade and 80# electric salter
(12) Earthway 100# walk behind salt spreaders
(2) Salt Dog 80# walk behind drop spreader
(6) Toro 24” Snow Commander Snow blowers
(4) Toro 21” Snow Commander Snow blowers
(1) Ariens 24” 2 stage snow blower
(1) 36” Ariens gas broom
(1) 48” Ariens gas broom


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you have a contact #? I don't currently need any help, but it would be nice to have someone to call if a truck goes down and I need some backup.


----------



## tmichaeljr (Dec 12, 2013)

248-640-5400 Ted
248-640-6257 Mike


----------

